# Lynskey R150 XL weight....



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

I just swapped out my FSA headset with a Cane Creek 110 headset and had my bike shop weigh my R150. 

Weight as pictured: 20.01 lbs

Without Crank Eggbeaters: 19.37 lbs

The bike is pretty much stock. I did swap out my saddle for Terry Fly Gel and I'm running a Kore stem.


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

*Lynskey R150*

Some additional photos for anyone looking to buy a Lynskey.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

beautiful

I like the etched graphics too.

My R150 XL breakaway with Ultegra, sport fork, and fulcrum racing quattro wheels comes in at around 22lbs. though I just added another half pound putting on a thudbuster seatpost. Just can't seem to get my bikes truly lightweight, LOL. 22lbs is the same weight as my 27 year old italian vintage race bike.


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

Hello mate

I also have a Lynskey R150 frame as yours:



I'm looking to replace the headset on my R150 to a titanium one, like this:









50.56US $ 30% OFF|Tito Titanium Alloy Threadless Headset For Mtb Road Bike Titanium Bicycle Parts Cycling Headsets 34mm/44mm/41.8-52mm Taper - Bicycle Headset - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Although I don't know which one should I get. I think the R150 uses a 44mm headset? Could you confirm which one Cane Creek exactly did you buy?


----------



## acckids (Jan 2, 2003)

GarzaAlfredo said:


> Hello mate
> 
> I also have a Lynskey R150 frame as yours:
> 
> ...



Mine is the external headset EC34: Cane Creek 110 Series EC34 External Cup Headset 1 1/8"


----------



## GarzaAlfredo (May 28, 2013)

acckids said:


> Mine is the external headset EC34: Cane Creek 110 Series EC34 External Cup Headset 1 1/8"


Thanks!


----------

